# Téléphone pro



## pommedamour26 (14 Novembre 2022)

bonjour 

je me demandais si je n'allais pas finir par prendre un téléphone pro car je trouve que les parents sont de plus en plus sans gêne 
on a des messages même pendant nos vacances ou nos temps de repos ainsi que tard le soir puis bon je ne vois pas éteindre mon 
teléphone chaque soir pour avoir la paix 
Est ce que parmi certaines font ça il me semble avoir déjà lu un post dans ce style il y a un bon moment 
Merci de votre retour 

bonne soirée


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

Ne pas répondre à leurs messages ou bloquer leur numéro je crois qu'il y a cela sur les portables de telle heure à telle heure mais je ne suis pas une spécialiste des portables ! à voir les collègues ...


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Novembre 2022)

C'est effectivement le plus simple.
Un téléphone pas cher avec un forfait de 5 euros (voire moins).
Avec un message d'accueil personnalisé qui dit : "Bonjour, vous êtes bien sur le téléphone professionnel de X, Vous pouvez m'y joindre du Lundi au Vendredi de 8h à 18h (par exemple). En dehors de ces horaires, vous pouvez m'envoyer un message auquel je répondrais dès que je serai disponible."


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

1) Dire aux PE qu'en dehors de telle heure et telle heure tu ne répondras à aucun message car comme tout le monde tu as le droit à la déconnexion.

2) Bloquer la sonnerie entre telle heure et telle heure sauf pour tes favoris, puis tu mets en favoris les numéros des personnes que tu autorises à t'apeller jour et nuit (enfants, familles, amis proches...).

3) Evoque le sujet mine de rien en mode "c'est dingue aujourd'hui comme tout le monde pense qu'il peut apeler à n'importe quel moment alors qu'il suffit de se demander si là, la raison m'amène à appeler quelqu'un sur son fixe à cette heurelà. Et si la réponse est "non", et bien on n'envoie pas de SMS non plus."

Hors de question que je paie un autre forfait pour palier à l'impolitesse des gens...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir j'y ai pensé. 

Et le forfait serait bien évidemment répercuté sur les IE.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

Moi je mets en silencieux à partir d'une certaine heure. Ma famille peut me joindre sur mon fixe en cas d'urgence.


----------



## pommedamour26 (15 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses je vais y réfléchir mais c'est vrai pkoi pas bloquer les numéros le temps de non accueil car souvent c'est pas urgent ce qu'on a à nous demander 
mais c'est devenu la facilité a toutes heures !!


----------



## isa19 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso j'ai pris free à 2€/mois sms/mms illimités et 2h d'appel et sans enggement


----------



## Marmotte74 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un téléphone pro depuis 2 ans. Je l'ai pris suite à des appels tard le soir et surtout suite à un msg le 31 décembre à 19h  pour me demander mes dates des vacances de l'année suivante...
Je paie 5€ avec un forfait internet (pour WhatsApp...) Je l'ai mis sur un vieux téléphone avec une programmation de 7h à 21h tous les jours sauf le week-end. 
Je suis sur Prixel. 
J'avoue que maintenant c'est le top. J'apprécie mes soirées et mes week-end


----------



## emmanou21 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, les parents abusent, SMS tard le soir, je réponds tôt le matin, pas eu de nouveau message tard, surtout que c'était pas urgent, pendant les vacances, je réponds tôt le jour de la reprise a 6h, depuis pas eu d'autres messages, je ne vois pas pourquoi payer un autre abonnement, on fait déjà tous les documents, rien en retour, on est pas des boniches


----------



## papillon (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

il suffit de ne pas répondre, c'est tout ! sms... vous ne répondez pas, appels... vous les rejetez
Griselda... pourquoi allez expliquer quoi que ce soit aux PE alors que pour moi c'est juste avoir de l'éducation 
ils essayeront une fois, deux fois, trois fois peut-être et sans réponse, ils arrêteront
Hors de question également d'aller payer un autre forfait pour ça


----------



## NounouMo (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour! Je me suis fait la même réflexion il y a plusieurs mois maintenant et j'ai fini par le faire et je ne regrette pas! Finis les textos pour changer de planning à la dernière minute j'ai enfin la paix!


----------



## Nounou du pôle (6 Décembre 2022)

Comme nounoumo je vais finir pareil car nous avons bon dire nous sommes joignable de telle heure à telle heure , cela rentre d’une oreille et resort aussitôt par l’autre , car nous pouvons les bloqués mais nous recevons quand même leur message vocal !! Il y a des forfaits à 2€ . Quand je travaillais en crèche les parents n’avaient n’y notre numéro n’y celui de la directrice si il voulait quelque chose il demandait le jour même ou en amont et il n’y avait pas de débordement au niveau des demandes ! Moins -1 ce matin chez nous 🥶


----------



## Pity (6 Décembre 2022)

Déconnexion professionnelle !!
C'est ce que j'indique dès l'entretien
Je ne réponds pas après 20h et même le lendemain !

N'en parlons pas du WE où on voit loulou manger où faire du toboggan !
Je ne réponds plus comme ça plus de messages
Et si j'ai un commentaire des parents..." Vous envoyez des messages à votre patron le weekend !??" Et là plus de réponses...le tout avec un grand sourire 😜


----------



## nanny mcfee (10 Décembre 2022)

moi ça me dérange pas (pas taper) on reste en contact avec les PE, quand c'est d'ordre administratif,je leur dit <<on en parlera à vive voix >> mais quand il s'agit de l'enfant, on reste en contact, si l'enfant est malade je demande après lui parceque je m'inquiète un peu, puis quand ils s'ont en vacance j'ai des photos des loulous qui me font des bisous ... on reste en contact oui. Après je peux pas dire que je sois harcelé non plus, et que ça ce passe tout les jours. Les appels c'est au plus tard 20h00 en général quand l'enfant doit être absent pour fièvre ou le matin 6h parcequ'ils savent que je suis réveillé et toujours avec un petit mot d'excuse ,j'ai jamais eu à dire de telle ou telle heure 

je ne m'identifie pas à une crèche mais plutot à un accueil familial donc pour moi, si certains parents veulent créé un lien familial intégré l'assmat dans la vie de leur enfant ça me pose pas de problème surtout que beaucoup de jeune parents n'ont pas leur famille auprès d'eux. Mais tout ça reste bon enfant avec respect et vouvoiement bien sur.


----------



## liline17 (10 Décembre 2022)

les rares cas où les PE me contactent, c'est pour un réel besoin, je ne suis pas dérangée par ça.
j'ai été parfois dérangée, mais c'était des PE irrespectueux sur plein de sujets et nous ne sommes pas allés au bout du contrat.
Pour moi, assez souvent, avec les PE, soit tout va bien, car ils ont le sens du respect, soit rien ne va, j'ai rarement eu l'entre deux.


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

ahhhhhhhh les sms à toutes heures    

je supporte pas non plus ce manque total de respect 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

et non je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais acheter un autre téléphone et payer un autre abonnement en + !!!

RESPECT ET SAVOIR-VIVRE point barre ! c'est PAS demander la lune !!!


----------

